# Computer Problems



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

"When it rains, it pours"

Now my laptop won't boot up.

Does anyone know of a computer repair place or person to fix this problem?

I am in JLT so someplace close would be best. However if I need to go to another area I will do so as this is a priority.

Thanks in advance,

Zayets


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

First floor in Mall of Emirates next to the cinema is CompuMe. In there in the back is a PC clinic which fixes pc, laptops, mobiles etc. 

They are quite good and efficient ! Good luck !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sharaf DG in Ibn Battuta also carry out repairs. My colleague used them and was satisfied with the service she got.


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

*Switcharoo*

To hell with the "Think Pad" I just dug up my Apple PowerBook G4 which I haven't used in a long time.......in many ways a better machine although for a Windows OS machine the ThinkPad is not bad.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Give me a MAC 

ANYTIME...

over a windows machine


----------

